# How safe is Mexico



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

I have had the priviledge of hunting the past 3 years with a long time friend on his ranch in Mexico. I hunt mid january after all the clients are done. I am wondering if any of ya'll that hunt down there have noticed any change in the atmosphere since last year. We have never had a problem crossing over and getting to the ranch. Alot of people I talk to say I am crazy for going to Mexico. I need some input from others who have been down this year.
Thanks Aussie


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I go ALL THE TIME. The only people that are scared are scardycats. You been do it for years. GO Again!!!


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Friend of my dad's ended up in Mexico jail, lost his two atv's, a trailer they were on, and had to pay nearly $30,000 in court and lawyer's fees to get out and come back to the U.S., all because of an honest mistake. Worth it ?? Ya'll go right on ahead, it'll catch up to you eventually. It did him and he'de been going for several years..

Think I'll stay on this side.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

I hunted in Mexico for 6 years and never had a single problem, but I have heard the horror stories before. I quit going about 4 years ago. My wife was hearing some of the stories at her work, so I agreed to quit going to put her at ease.

Professor Jones


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

NO THANKS


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Not good at all these days---Via alot of my friends that live right on the border--they are Mexican and will not go for nothing period--not worth it now.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what do they have that the USA doesn't? Oh, cheaper prices I guess.. that is not so much the case anymore.... no way jose...


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I have hunted more in Mexico than I have in the US and I will contiunue to hunt in Mexico. I also hunt with friend and don't pay a nickle. If I was going to say how safe Mexico is at this time? I would say not as it used to be, but none of the cities in the US are like they used to be either. 

If your concern is getting in trouble? Fear some times protects you. Just like a plane pilot, go over you check list every time. Mexico has very strict laws concerning firearms. The current drug war have all law enforcement agencies, both US and Mexican, on RED alert looking for weapons being introduced illigally into the country to supply criminals. The US feds can also check you on your way out and bust you for the same reasons the federales would if they catch you on their side. 

For sportsman in Mexico, that do things correct, it is easyier that ever. Even for local hunters, with proper background checks and permits, they can now legally purchase rifles, shotguns, and handguns for home protection form army stores. 


If you are going to hunt in Mexico, my honest answer would be to do it. But just like you study Texas game laws every year when the regulation book comes out every year, know Mexican gun and game laws well before you venture in. Find a reputable outfit to do it. Don't hang arround with the wrong people.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Americans in Mexico = Easy Ransom Money!

You can take your chances, but mine and my families well being is more important than any deer, ANY DEER!

http://www.abajournal.com/news/kidnappings_for_ransom_in_mexico_and_the_us_are_up_significantly/

http://mypetjawa.mu.nu/archives/193663.php

http://www.digtriad.com/news/national_world/article.aspx?storyid=99404&catid=175

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9801E6DC1039E133A25751C0A9619C946395D6CF

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/mexico/tijuana/20080206-9999-1m6kidnap.html#


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I go as often as possible, probably good for most to go in a group, I was raised in south Texas, so speaking spainish is a plus, it helps if at least one person with ya can speak some spainish, we get our corn at the feed store, fill up our propane tanks, everyone seems to be helpful, would rather be sitting around a camp fire on a ranch in Mexico, than walking down a Houston street.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Y'all can have it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Leaving Our semi-safe borders to enter a very Unstable country-No thanks and Please don't call the USA foe help if you get in trouble over there, it just put's another American life in harms way! Keep it!


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been hunting with a group of hunters from mexico since 2004. Near Lampazos, Nuevo Leon, about 60 miles in. I cross the bridge at Columbia. I am very familiar with travel into Mexico and have not ran into any problems. I do not stop anywhere.

The hunters from Mexico have hunted Tamaulipas before near the Texas "Valley" and say that they are afraid to hunt in that area.

You have done it for three years, so you are familiar with the routine. Just be careful with guns and ammo permits.

PS, I was at the grocery store getting groceries to go hunting in Mexico about 2 years ago. A guy got car jacked and shot dead in the parking lot while I was in the store.
There *is* danger everywhere.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Mexico isn't getting one peso of my earnings. Not out of my pocket anyway.


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who responded so far. It sounds like things havent changed for the good or bad. When we cross the border we are fueled up and have all groceries ice and beer that we could possibly need. We take no guns or ammmo because that is kept at the ranch all year. I will hunt again this year if I get the chance and will enjoy the time spent with old friends.


----------



## 7mag (Jun 23, 2009)

I hunted Mexico for 23 years. Great country, big ranches, no crowds, no fence hunters, no high fences or deer with pedigrees. Quit 5 years ago, I had some close calls that were accidental mistakes. You guys keep going, it will catch up with you sooner or later and when it does it will be bad. ****, I sure miss it though!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

aussieexpat said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded so far. It sounds like things havent changed for the good or bad. When we cross the border we are fueled up and have all groceries ice and beer that we could possibly need. We take no guns or ammmo because that is kept at the ranch all year. I will hunt again this year if I get the chance and will enjoy the time spent with old friends.


It sounded like you had your mind made up before you asked.
You got plenty of negative responces, yet plan on going anyway.
Wy ask. ?.............cuz its free......?
Not good enough for me.........I wouldnt take payment to go much less pay someone else.
Good luck and I dont mean at the deer hunting.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Got a chance to hunt in Mexico several years ago and it was a great time. Stayed in an old ranch style home, no electric, no water, old vaquero's to clean our deer. Did have problems trying to get back across with guns. The General doesn't like you to be late on a Sunday. Had to stay an extra day to get back. All in all it was like stepping back in time and hunting the last frontier. Hunting in Texas is so commercial to me now.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

I have been hunting down there for about 7 years now. I know its not the safeest place on the planet, but then neither is walking to your car at midnight in Houston after a ball game.... I am a firm believer that most of the people who get in trouble down there bring it on themselves. I know, occasionaly innocent people get caught up, but to me that is the same everywhere - Mexico, USA, etc... 

We too cross at the Columbia bridge, it makes me feel a little safer to avoid Nuevo Laredo. I have noticed the last few years that once they see you are a hunter they are a little nicer and quicker at the checkpoints. All that being said, I do a thorough clean out of my truck and all hunting gear to make sure there are no stray bullets or anything that can get me in trouble. I usually have a friend go through my stuff the night before I leave as well just to make sure I didn't miss anything.

If you look at everything bad that can happen everyday and allow it to dictate your life most of us would never leave the house. I just feel like being aware and not doing anything stupid is my best bet down there. To each his own, but I am going to keep hunting down there, great deer and some really nice people.


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

Some people who say it is so bad should google kidnapping in Texas. LOL

I do K and R for a living. If you stay out of the drug areas you will be fine. IE don't go getting or looking for drugs. Pay what you owe to the people on time and don't treat them like you are better than they are. (which many from the US do).

Do that and enjoy your time.

SF


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

This will be my 7th year to go. Striker Fisher & WildBill are correct. i've seen hunters show up at the boarder without their paper work properly filled out then they start raising hick. it seems they get themselves into trouble and i bet they act the same way in America too.


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Agree with 7mag (page 2). 

Sooner or later! Wrong place at the wrong time! 

Just remember, this WAR with the "Cartels" is ongoing & CAN AND WILL spill over EVERYWHERE. 

They don't kidnap like South America and Nigeria.

Good Luck!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

When talking about the dangers in Mexico some guys always bring up how bad it is in the US. The US is not even close to the problems down there.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

tec said:


> When talking about the dangers in Mexico some guys always bring up how bad it is in the US. The US is not even close to the problems down there.


Thank you......


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

tec said:


> When talking about the dangers in Mexico some guys always bring up how bad it is in the US. The US is not even close to the problems down there.


I take it you do not travel world wide.

The US is in the top 25 Most violent countries in the world. We have corruption, violence, everything that is down there.

Watch these program a while and then see if you want to live or visit the USA.

http://english.aljazeera.net/

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk/default.stm

http://www.dw-world.de/english

(These are just a few)

If you feel uncomfrontable then don't go. If you like adventure and going against the gain... Then go...

This debate is like: I was to ask if The University of Houston or USC are safe school to attend since they are in bad areas.

Everyone has an opinion. When I/we travel we do as much research on the area and get on the ground information from people who are in the area or in the business of security in that area.

The rest of the comments are just what people think and hearsay.

SF


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the chance of getting into some kind of trouble would be worse on our side. I've crossed at falcon ****, nuevo laredo, columbia bridge, and piedras negras. I've never had any close calls or trouble.

Have your papers right, check and double check your vehicle for stray bullets and don't get in a hurry.

I don't stop for anything once in mexico. I have all my supplies and go straight to the ranch. Don't speed either. Oh, and I always carry a couple hundred in cash that could possibly save my *** if i do screw up.


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

WOE NOW! (as in slowing down your mount) Didn't see you were an "AUSSIEEXPAT". Welcome! Miss being around you good people when I was overseas - hope you are liking it here.

Seriously, think long and hard before going. Some good country for hunting and fishing and good people BUT "da drugs are doing it in".
Serious business - do thorough check to see if its really worth it.

Again, GOOD LUCK! think it over carefully please.....................odds are everything would be fine but then there is always THAT chance just like overseas in 3rd world countries!!!


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

WHY?


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Jfreeman said:


> Have your papers right, check and double check your vehicle for stray bullets and don't get in a hurry.
> 
> I don't stop for anything once in mexico. I have all my supplies and go straight to the ranch. Don't speed either. Oh, and I always carry a couple hundred in cash that could possibly save my *** if i do screw up.


This is the way i've always did in the past. i even go there by myself. But last season was my last year to go by myself, from here on out i will go with my buddies..


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I just got a call from a friend form McAllen about iabout a lease availabe 30 min south of Rio Grande City, TX near a town called Mier, Tamaulipas and Sugar Lake. 1000 acres high fence and 1000 low fence with a ranch house and freezer. They want $2,000 per tag/spots. 5 tags/spots availabe. Tags registered with Agandi for the tournament.

I'm buying a house so I have to pass this year. I know the area, but know the owners or the ranch. .


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just got married in Mexico a few months ago. We had no problem at all. Keep in mind...there are dangerous places no matter where you go in the world! The slums of Chicago are dangerous...that doesn't mean I am not going to Chicago. It just means I am going to stay away from the slums and be careful if I am out at night.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I just returned from hunting in Mexico yesterday, The gun check points were the same as usual, There was a shoot out in reynosa kinda the same way we go to our hunting area (Mendez). The problem is in the cities , this is where the gangs have been a problem. The air was a litle toxic but I will return next year now Detroit at night that scares me.Pm me if you want the whole scoop.


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

could you charter a plane from texas to mexico. or do these ranches not have airstrips??? just wondering would that not take some of the hassle out. or are charters not allowed in to mexican airspace?


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I received pics by email that were taken after a shoot out down there. They are too graphic to post on this site. If you need a reason not to go down there, PM me your email address and I'll send it over.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

My wife is from Mexico, I got married in Mexico, my son was born in Mexico, his grandparents live in Mexico, I have a house in Mexico, I bow hunt in Mexico. Been going for 15 years.

The only time I was ever attacked my Mexican was at San Luis Pass in Galveston. The only time I ran into gang shootings and had a dead guy in my front yard was in Alief Texas. *If you haven't been there, don't post up what you DON'T know*. That ain't helping.

By the way, I'm a blonde hair, blue eyed ******, and I ain't skeeered.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Plane ride*

There are some ranches that do have strips. There are some in the Lake Guerrero area the take Americans everyday for McAllen and Harlingen to the lodges for hunting and fishing. I hunt southeast of Linares, Nuevo Leon and the neighbor has a strip. If you fly into Mexico you have to land in a border airport to get checked. Nuevo Laredo, Matamoros or Reynosa. They same thing applies when you come back. You will take away hassle out from the roads and time. You will probly get more respect, just like you would anywere, if you get there in a plane vs a ford. El mismo pedo! Let me know if you need help with anything.



lean2 said:


> could you charter a plane from texas to mexico. or do these ranches not have airstrips??? just wondering would that not take some of the hassle out. or are charters not allowed in to mexican airspace?


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

I have spent 34 of my 41 years either living, living and working, or working in Mexico. I was also heavily involved in helping out a really prominent hunting lodge in Mexico for about a year. I am a Mexican citizen also. Here is what I will chime in on:



> could you charter a plane from texas to mexico. or do these ranches not have airstrips??? just wondering would that not take some of the hassle out. or are charters not allowed in to mexican airspace?


I would stay as far away from any ranch or area that has an airstrip as possible. Yes, some ranches and lodges have airstrips and or access to them, but just as they do so do the Narcos. The army and Judiciales are very leery of airstrips and you can be that where there is one they will be around in force, for either good reasons or bad. I can't even begin to relate all the issues that I know of that surround air strips in Northern Mexico. Maybe they are fine, but boy I will not be near one.

-If you can use a gun already documented and in Mexico, go that route.

-If you are going to be crossing into and out of Mexico with guns, go to the bridge you primarily plan to use first, ask for an appointment with the administrator(port director), introduce yourself, buy lunch and have him personally review your documents. Get his business card and cell number. If he says you are welcome to come and it is all kosher then, and only then, cross with your guns.

-Carry an ice chest in your car/truck with sodas and water and snacks. Hand them out freely at the military checkpoints.

-Do the whole introduction thing with the mayor of the main city in the municipality if you can, also with the local police.

-Sure these things will take you extra time and such, but man it is worth the peace of mind.

-Do not be austentatios(sp) and flashy with money or vehicles. 
-Be respectful and kind.

-Don't travel at night if at all possible

-Just use common sense and try to hoar around too much or be a big time drunk.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> My wife is from Mexico, I got married in Mexico, my son was born in Mexico, his grandparents live in Mexico, I have a house in Mexico, I bow hunt in Mexico. Been going for 15 years.
> 
> The only time I was ever attacked my Mexican was at San Luis Pass in Galveston. The only time I ran into gang shootings and had a dead guy in my front yard was in Alief Texas. *If you haven't been there, don't post up what you DON'T know*. That ain't helping.
> 
> By the way, I'm a blonde hair, blue eyed ******, and I ain't skeeered.


I've been there, so I can speak to what I do know. Had a good personal friend from South Texas that is a Mexican (U.S. Citizen), spend a couple of months in jail down there. He was down there doing some dozer work and got picked up for no reason at all. It took a couple of months and about $40K to get them out of there. How's that? Is that good enough?


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Probably working illegally*

He was probably working illegaly with out a working visa. They also have immigration in Mexico dude. 


Solid Action said:


> I've been there, so I can speak to what I do know. Had a good personal friend from South Texas that is a Mexican (U.S. Citizen), spend a couple of months in jail down there. He was down there doing some dozer work and got picked up for no reason at all. It took a couple of months and about $40K to get them out of there. How's that? Is that good enough?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Solid Action said:


> I've been there, so I can speak to what I do know. Had a good personal friend from South Texas that is a Mexican (U.S. Citizen), spend a couple of months in jail down there. He was down there doing some dozer work and got picked up for no reason at all. It took a couple of months and about $40K to get them out of there. How's that? Is that good enough?


I respect your post. Thanks for contributing. However, there is more to this story that what is posted here. I'm gonna go with KIKO on this one.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

RGV AG said:


> I have spent 34 of my 41 years either living, living and working, or working in Mexico. I was also heavily involved in helping out a really prominent hunting lodge in Mexico for about a year. I am a Mexican citizen also. Here is what I will chime in on:
> 
> I would stay as far away from any ranch or area that has an airstrip as possible. Yes, some ranches and lodges have airstrips and or access to them, but just as they do so do the Narcos. The army and Judiciales are very leery of airstrips and you can be that where there is one they will be around in force, for either good reasons or bad. I can't even begin to relate all the issues that I know of that surround air strips in Northern Mexico. Maybe they are fine, but boy I will not be near one.
> 
> ...


Best post on this whole thread.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

How safe is Mexico...can't go anywhere without being pestered by a beggar or drug dealer. If your going to a ranch with no stops good for you. 

Sounds like I will be going to my father inlaw's place to hunt (east Texas)...anybody giving me trouble there or on my way will be introduced to a 45 with no worries on my part. You bad *** cool guys have fun with your paperwork, worrying about stray cartridges and having somebody else clean your kill.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> How safe is Mexico...can't go anywhere without being pestered by a beggar or drug dealer.


Really? Mexico is nearly three times the size of Texas, so maybe that is just where you have hung out?

I haven't encountered a single beggar or drug dealer in Mexico, but no, I certainly haven't been all over the country. I have encountered beggars and drug dealers in my home state of Texas, but that doesn't mean the whole state is like that.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> It sounded like you had your mind made up before you asked.
> You got plenty of negative responces, yet plan on going anyway.
> Wy ask. ?.............cuz its free......?
> Not good enough for me.........I wouldnt take payment to go much less pay someone else.
> Good luck and I dont mean at the deer hunting.


Lol, as soon as I read his post I said, chit he had his mind made up already.

Im hispanic and gonna stay on this side, have good friends that have family in Mexico, they dont even go visit anymore. Just take the wrong truck load to pull you over and your gone.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know enough to know where I should or should not be. Can't speak the language. I am sure it is mostly safe, but....
Nope, the risk/benefit is not worth it for me.


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> How safe is Mexico...can't go anywhere without being pestered by a beggar or drug dealer. If your going to a ranch with no stops good for you.
> 
> Sounds like I will be going to my father inlaw's place to hunt (east Texas)...anybody giving me trouble there or on my way will be introduced to a 45 with no worries on my part. You bad *** cool guys have fun with your paperwork, worrying about stray cartridges and having somebody else clean your kill.


HAHAHAHA I take it your NOT from Houston.

Everytime I get off the freeway in Houston and I'm caught at the light, there seems to be a homeless person. As for dope, ask one if they have any... If they don't they can get it for you. LOL

SF


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Lol, as soon as I read his post I said, chit he had his mind made up already.
> 
> Im hispanic and gonna stay on this side, have good friends that have family in Mexico, they dont even go visit anymore. Just take the wrong truck load to pull you over and your gone.


Hey Guys if you loook at my original question I asked if anything had changed for the better or worse. Yes I had already made plans on going I just wanted to know if things were any different from the last 3 years that I have been down there. As I said earlier I dont take guns or ammo and I dont stop to party. And Redfsher everybody uses this site because its free is that a problem. Thanks to everyone that responded. Also I dont pay to hunt and I clean my own deer.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> How safe is Mexico...can't go anywhere without being pestered by a beggar or drug dealer. If your going to a ranch with no stops good for you.
> 
> Sounds like I will be going to my father inlaw's place to hunt (east Texas)...anybody giving me trouble there or on my way will be introduced to a 45 with no worries on my part. You bad *** cool guys have fun with your paperwork, worrying about stray cartridges and having somebody else clean your kill.


*Smell that Boys???? That's the smell of JEALOUSY from a "WANNA BE"*


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> How safe is Mexico...can't go anywhere without being pestered by a beggar or drug dealer. If your going to a ranch with no stops good for you.
> 
> Sounds like I will be going to my father inlaw's place to hunt (east Texas)...anybody giving me trouble there or on my way will be introduced to a 45 with no worries on my part. You bad *** cool guys have fun with your paperwork, worrying about stray cartridges and having somebody else clean your kill.


Who talks about pulling 45's and ****e!! Sounds like your the wanna be bad *** cool guy!


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

> I've been there, so I can speak to what I do know. Had a good personal friend from South Texas that is a Mexican (U.S. Citizen), spend a couple of months in jail down there. He was down there doing some dozer work and got picked up for no reason at all. It took a couple of months and about $40K to get them out of there. How's that? Is that good enough?


I am fairly certain that there is quite a bit more to this story than is being related. Even if it was an immigration violation, due to no FM3 work permit, he would not have been detained in that manner. Now you break some environmental laws and such and that is another story.

One of the big, big problems ******'s have in Mexico is getting a bond, as they don't really have anything to guarantee the bond and thus getting out of the jusgow is difficult sometimes.

Let me give some other recomendations:
-If you are crossing into Mexico in you own vehicle DO NOT BUY THE DAILY RATE insurance policies. Go ahead and get an annual one or 6 month one. THEN MAKE SURE THAT YOU INCREASE THE LIABILITY LIMITS TO THE MAX AMOUNT (this is called danos contra terceros in Mexico). Unless you have a super nice vehicle don't even get the full coverage loss and all that, the Mexican insurance companies are going to screw you if you vehicle is stolen, you may get something but you are not going to be happy with it. But they will get big time involved in third party damages due to the legal/criminal implications so insure that to the max.

-Never travel with a bunch of cash in your wallet, keep it scattered and if you get pulled over show the cop/federal de caminos you wallet and only offer a nominal bribe.

-Get two or three replacement licensces, if you get pulled over offer the licensce to the cop for the ticket, and yes they can take the license and let you go.

-Get the name and cell number of a Mexican attorney and keep it with you. If anybody wants a couple, PM and I can give them to you all.

Most horror stories that you hear out of Mexico that involve Gringos usually have some element of the ****** doing something stupid. Maybe not all the time, but at least a majority of the time, that has been my experience anyways.

A few years back some of you all might have heard of a bass guide and his crew being robbed, kidnapped, and beaten at Sugar Lake in Mexico. The story that made the rounds in the States was quite a bit different than what actually happend. I won't go into details here, but in the end it was members of a powerful drug cartel that got the Gringos out of Mexico and away safe. The big time cartels and bad guys don't want any undue publicity or problems, especially against ******'s.

But if you put yourself into places or situations where you are around the junior and or 3rd/4th string thugs then bad things happen. Like I said avoid hoar houses, bad bars, any place drugs are available, most low end cantinas and you will be fine.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Like the old saying goes "I didn't lose anything there worth going back after". I won't be going back.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Last year Capt. Don Schultz (of Rockport) wrote an article in Salty Angler about his experience outfitting deer hunts in Mexico.

Needless to say, reading about how a gang of armed teenagers busted into his and his wife's room in the middle of the night scared the sheet out of me.

P.S., if I recall, he ended the article by saying he was done with Mexico.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> How safe is Mexico...can't go anywhere without being pestered by a beggar or drug dealer. If your going to a ranch with no stops good for you.
> 
> Sounds like I will be going to my father inlaw's place to hunt (east Texas)...anybody giving me trouble there or on my way will be introduced to a 45 with no worries on my part. You bad *** cool guys have fun with your paperwork, worrying about stray cartridges and having somebody else clean your kill.


Thats the kind of attitude that gets you in trouble down there, and here too. Not only do I clean my own deer, I respect the people that live down there.


----------



## 7mag (Jun 23, 2009)

RVG AG finally hit the nail on the head why I quit hunting Mexico. The gangs of teenagers that are out looking for a rich ****** in a new truck with lots of gear and money in his pocket.
As I stated earlier, after hunting mexico for 23 years I have seen the changes, my observations are not based on the last 5 years. I don't consider my self thin skinned as I have hunter Zimbabwe several times in the last few years. I can tell you, I feel much safer in Africa than I do in Mexico. It's only a matter of time till some ****** gets killed on the side of Hwy 2 or one of the other commonly used highways going to their deer lease.
Next time your sitting in your deer stand and a truck full of armed kids drive up to your stand, what are you going to do? Is it worth losing your life savings and putting your family through hell trying to get you out of a Mexican prison for a deer? Bueno suerte, your going to need it!


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

You know when you think about it 7mag is about right. I would not hunt on nor recommend anyone hunt on any property that is not owned by or with anyone that is not very upstanding or well connected. 

You get on a drug dealers ranch or somebody that is not reputable and your chances of having a problem are going to increase. Hunting and or being in Mexico right now just requires quite a bit of due dilligence. If you end up on a piece of property that is owned by a decent well connected person you should not have any problems. 

That being said, one of my closest friends runs a nice hunting lodge in Mexico, I talk to him weekly. He is a ****** and actually ended up marrying a local girl. He has been down there 3 years and he is saying that this year is the most peaceful and trouble free he has seen it. He is down in the Abasolo/Jimenez area, north of Cd. Victoria and has not had one inkling of an issue this year. He is saying that the 3rd and 4th string hoods have either been wiped out or put of double secret big time probation by the cartels and that the military and cartels have basically reached some kind of a truce in terms of big time violence. Kidnappings and such are way down. 

He is also saying that hunting pressure is way, way down and that the Mexican quail season looks to be incredible. Lots of lodges are offering deep discounts for folks right now and unless I have missed something I have not heard of any big time problems this hunting season.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I have no clue why any of you would even want to risk it...........


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

I do live in houston, that's why I carry a gun lol


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Here is a Mexico Deer*









Here is why we go!



KIKO said:


> I just got a call from a friend form McAllen about iabout a lease availabe 30 min south of Rio Grande City, TX near a town called Mier, Tamaulipas and Sugar Lake. 1000 acres high fence and 1000 low fence with a ranch house and freezer. They want $2,000 per tag/spots. 5 tags/spots availabe. Tags registered with Agandi for the tournament.
> 
> I'm buying a house so I have to pass this year. I know the area, but know the owners or the ranch. .


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

I wouldn't go to that 3rd world dump for ANYTHING!


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Reading the replies about how dangerous Mexico gets under my skin a bit. Yes, it has it problems. But, what is the source of every one's information- THE MEDIA. Mexico has always FOR DECADES had it's elements of danger but the only difference TODAY is that it became the flavor of the month with the media. The media reported on the dangers late in 2008 and early 2009 like it was a brand new problem. Now, you see that and think because the media is reporting it that it must be true. 

And, I love the stories on how someone lost their truck, ATV's and had to pay $300,000 to get out of Mexico jail. What those stories fail to emphasize is that the person involved got caught importing a firearm or ammo illegally. Always do a thorough review of your vehicle before crossing over. Looks in scabbards of ATV's to make sure there isn't a gun in them. Pull everything out of your truck to make sure no bullets are under the seats...etc. This exercie is elementary really. Just show some respect and thought process towards a different set of laws.

Furthemore, some don't understand the arguement of comparing going to Mexico to walking down the street in the 4th ward of Houston. First, you must have totally bought into the Media's hype to sell you news so you probably believe there is a banditio behind every bush. The truth is that the issues in Mexico are in pockets close to the travel corridors. The Cartels are in the business of transporting drugs into the US and kidnappings and violence is 99% focused on people involved in the drug business. Someone has crossed someone else sort of stuff. The reason is that blind violence is bad for business as it brings the law down on them. If a kidnapping brings attention they lose millions in the transporting of drugs. It is VERY naive to think of the Drug Cartel as anything less than a very professional corporation.

Just remember, all of those drugs are not being circulated throughout the US by magic. Cartel guys are all around us in all the US cities. They are linked to MS13 and several other gangs here. For those of you who think it is so safe to be in Texas, who do you think is with the migrant illegals when they cross into Texas? I would rather be in an hour into Mexico then 20 minutes this side of the border because those illegals coming through your camp at 2 in the morning are being escorted by a drug transport boss. The entire group coming through with those backpacks are paying their way by transporting drugs. I have personally seen a truck drop off a dozen boys (runners) with backpacks heading for the border from the Mexico side. 

For many, many, many reasons, don't trust the media to provide you with the truth and try to insert a little bit of individual thought.

And, giving someone a hard time about going into Mexico to hunt and turning around and going to Cancuun for a vacation is hypocrisy. Things are as bad or worse in some of those popular tourist areas.

People have a romanticism towards Mexico as exemplified by all the songs out there about Mexico. People need to understand that the vision in their heads built up by the media's hype is not equal to the reailty. For every story you find written about how bad the violence is in Mexico, you can find one or more stories about some weird or crazy or bad thing in the United States. No, it is not equal! Not saying it is. But, the reality and the hype are VERY far from each other. Someone posted a link to news stories that when you read them they are from the border off from California, Arizona and across from El Paso TX. Those stories don't prove any point for any thing to someone crossing at the Colombia or Eagle Pass Crossing. I can find matching stories from New York or Los Angeles. Should foreigners not come to the U.S. for travel for the same reasons?

I will never forget talking to a Mexican worker on a ranch a few years back. He said he worked for a while in New York. He said that place scared him to death and said he would never go back because it is - TOO DANGEROUS.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

good first post, TH.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

If an illegal alien is detained here he has the same rights as you, sort of. If you are detained in Mexico, what rights do you have? ....And no I do not hunt in Mexico so I am ignorant as to what it is like.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

just keep paying everybody off (la murdida?)and you'll be allright(sound like Texas to you?)....and while were talking about the media...they reported more people died in Juarez last year than In Iraq....media hype????I think not....Go If you want,but its not like it used to be,and its not for me...rio


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

aussieexpat said:


> Hey Guys if you loook at my original question I asked if anything had changed for the better or worse. Yes I had already made plans on going I just wanted to know if things were any different from the last 3 years that I have been down there. As I said earlier I dont take guns or ammo and I dont stop to party. And Redfsher everybody uses this site because its free is that a problem. Thanks to everyone that responded. Also I dont pay to hunt and I clean my own deer.


I didnt mean the site being FREE, I meant the HUNT BEING FREE....


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I like Mexico!! Seems to be getting easyer to cross every year, just follow the rules, have seen some good advice on this post from people that have been there, it seems most of the negative commits are coming from people that have not been across much.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Last couple of weeks they arrested 1,200 associated with the La Familia Cartel in the United States. Houston, Dallas and Austin all had it's share. 6 were arrested in Pflugerville at a house that was used as a staging location for marijuana before it was shipped elsewhere. You people think Mexico is dangerous because that is where the media points its attention? It is obviously dangerous in certain areas but too date not a single Texas hunter ever been lost. You are safer on a ranch one hour into Mexico then you are 50 miles this side of the border. It creeps me out to think about sleeping in a ranch house or camper in Texas close to the Border and have a group of drug runners come thru at 2 in the morning who need something that I have. Or, to go to my stand in the pitch dark and open my blind only to find illegals sleeping in it and think I am there to take their drugs.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

TailHunter3 said:


> Last couple of weeks they arrested 1,200 associated with the La Familia Cartel in the United States. Houston, Dallas and Austin all had it's share. 6 were arrested in Pflugerville at a house that was used as a staging location for marijuana before it was shipped elsewhere. You people think Mexico is dangerous because that is where the media points its attention? It is obviously dangerous in certain areas but too date not a single Texas hunter ever been lost. You are safer on a ranch one hour into Mexico then you are 50 miles this side of the border. It creeps me out to think about sleeping in a ranch house or camper in Texas close to the Border and have a group of drug runners come thru at 2 in the morning who need something that I have. Or, to go to my stand in the pitch dark and open my blind only to find illegals sleeping in it and think I am there to take their drugs.


X2


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

If you do your homework, as in researching violent crime in and around all major border cities between Mexico and the US, the numbers will make the Houston area crime rates look like Ned in the First Reader.

It is and has been totally out of control, one study found that only 1 in 1500 is ever prosecuted.

"The situation in Ciudad Juarez is of special concern. Mexican authorities report that more than 1,800 people have been killed in the city since January 2008. Additionally, this city of 1.6 million people experienced more than 17,000 car thefts and 1,650 carjacking's in 2008." (this was written 2-20-09)

Sad fact is that it is 4-25 times as dangerous traveling in and or around Mexican border cities as in Houston, Tx, depending where you go, and a lot of you guys have CHL here in the Houston area and talk about how dangerous it is here???

Seems to me that they should issue you a gun at the border as an equalizer.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

I have done my homework. I have been following the situation for years. Murder rates in big cities in the U.S. run in the range of 300-500 a year. I think your number for Juarez is probably accurate. 500 versus 1800? So much safer in U.S.

Hunters are no where near Juarez. This is about hunting in Mexico. And, I get tired of the uninformed comments about the dangers of Mexico. Not saying it is the same as being in Texas or the U.S. but there is some relevence in comparing apples to apples. Compare rough areas to rough areas! If Virgina Tech has a shooting on campus should people not travel to Virgina?

When it comes to hunting in Mexico, there is not a single story of a hunter being harmed or killed with this drug violence in Mexico. I have spoken to the outfitters over in Mexico and have researched the Internet for years and this is TRUE.

Juarez is a LONG distance from where anyone is hunting in Mexico. 100's of miles! It is not a relevent arguement to use Juarez in an arguement or answer to the question is Mexico safe for hunters.

I guess I don't like emotional arguements. I like Logical ones. I think someone said it best in that the people who speak positive about Mexico are the ones who have been there. The rest have been listening to media hype, are uninformed on the issue as whole and are making an emotional case for staying out of Mexico. 

For the record, I hate the media. They have the power of persuading the American Public. The media elected our last President. The media is biased and has to sell inflated news stories to stay in business. So, they create hype to sell news. Yes, there are some areas of Mexico that are basically at War but it is a large country and many parts are very safe. We should all be smarter than to listen to the media and condemn an entire country.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

RGV AV is where you should be getting your info. He's obviously observent and well informed.

over the years, I have spent over 2 years of my life in mexico, in monterrey and mexico city. I have no interest in dealing with the border issues.

I have also spent a bit of time in south america. 
I also speak Castillian Spanish and Brazilian Portuguese quite well.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Etexhunter said:


> Friend of my dad's ended up in Mexico jail, lost his two atv's, a trailer they were on, and had to pay nearly $30,000 in court and lawyer's fees to get out and come back to the U.S., all because of an honest mistake. Worth it ?? Ya'll go right on ahead, it'll catch up to you eventually. It did him and he'de been going for several years..
> 
> Think I'll stay on this side.


you should also explain the gentleman had a rifle in a scabbard on the trailered ATV trying to go thru a checkpoint. accident or not, the law is the law.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

The only breakins we have had in Mexico is from bears, Not so in our south, east and west Texas ranches, I was riding with a rancher that has a large ranch in Texas ( by del rio) and one in Mexico, I asked him what he thought about the two ranches, he said he has had the mexico ranch for 20 years without a problem, and as far as loosing a ranch to the government if I miss a tax payment or two in Texas the government will take my ranch from me.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/chronicle/6679334.html

Yep, getting safer all the time...

I went down there for about 10-12 years running: it just really isn't worth it to me any more: the drug war part really just sealed the deal, but I've just got more to do than to put up with the Mexican government's BS... They've just got layer upon corrupt layer of people in that bureaucracy, each wanting their cut. Heck with 'em... While we were still going, I really felt less and less comfortable each time: when we first started, we'd regroup at a bar or restaurant on the other side once we got over. By the time we stopped, it was just hide in the truck, get through town as quick as we could, and trying not to look like a bunch of gringos with a few thousand bucks worth of cased, unloaded guns in the back and wallets full of cash... Heck with that rathole...


----------



## Can't Say (Sep 12, 2009)

The reason this feller is going down in mid to late January on a free hunt is more than likely to hunt a stand put up by one of you mexico lease holders. Once the season closes and all the GRINGOS go home, this is when the Ranch owners family and friends begin their season, also the rich mexicans from Mexico City pay to hunt the stands, furnished by americans until the horns fall off. Ever wonder why alot of those 150 to 160 class young bucks that were passed up simply disappear, maybe this will explain some of that. Ranch owners also sell deer to outfitters, who net deer out of helicopters and transfer them to high fenced traps on their own property for hunting the next year. A few years back I know of 90 bucks all scoring at least 150 netted within a 50 mile radius of the columbia bridge. It is not worth the risk unless you are one of the freinds getting to hunt free.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

If they were netting deer or hunting after you've left, that would show up on trail cameras, correct? Where is the photo proof as surely something like that would float around on the Internet.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tailhunter, this is mexico we're talking about: that kind of stuff is pretty much standard procedure...Do that in the US and you've got lawsuits on your hands. Do it in Mexico and you're just another ****** that they've taken advantage of...


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Can't Say said:


> The reason this feller is going down in mid to late January on a free hunt is more than likely to hunt a stand put up by one of you mexico lease holders. Once the season closes and all the GRINGOS go home, this is when the Ranch owners family and friends begin their season, also the rich mexicans from Mexico City pay to hunt the stands, furnished by americans until the horns fall off. Ever wonder why alot of those 150 to 160 class young bucks that were passed up simply disappear, maybe this will explain some of that. Ranch owners also sell deer to outfitters, who net deer out of helicopters and transfer them to high fenced traps on their own property for hunting the next year. A few years back I know of 90 bucks all scoring at least 150 netted within a 50 mile radius of the columbia bridge. It is not worth the risk unless you are one of the freinds getting to hunt free.


 We do leave cameras out and the only people on the ranch besides us in the last 2 years was a survey team that we sent out there.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

However some of you want to justify it, thats fine! I just cant believe that you fellas truely believe that its just as safe or safer there, than it is here in the U.S.A.? I think you guys have real problems with betting your lives or your families livihood on maybe getting away with going down there and nothing happening. To me thats being inconsiderate of your families and even on the verge of being downright selfish. Thats too big of a gamble for my liking and yes we do have abductions and killings here in the U.S., but the difference is that at least if my family or myself is abducted here in the U.S. and they start demanding a ransom, the FBI, and numerous other law enforcement agencies will be hard at work trying to find us and to make sure we are safe or if me or my family is killed these same agencies will have a reasonable chance on finding the killers and have an even better chance of finding our bodies so that our family can have some clousure. You get abducted in Mexico, well hopefully someone can come up with some serious cash, because the FBI and other law enforcement agencies are not going to cause an international incident to come looking for you, your family, or your buddies. There will be no SWAT or SEAL team busting in the door to do perform a rescue. So to you fellas, Good Luck and I just hope your endangering your lives and not your kids or wives by taking them down there. I hope you guys are smarter than that, I hope! As it would be no different than a soldier inviting their families to Afganistan or Iraq for a family vacation.

Ohhh by the way, if your wondering if I have any experiance in going to Mexico on more than one occasion, then the answer to that would be yes and thats all I'm going to say about that subject.

Here is a quote from the article that dwilliams posted


> "With this, our city has reached a new historic mark in violent acts that verifies that this is the most violent zone in the world outside of declared war zones," Norte newspaper reported Tuesday.


Tailhunter3,

You stated "When it comes to hunting in Mexico, there is not a single story of a hunter being harmed or killed with this drug violence in Mexico. I have spoken to the outfitters over in Mexico and have researched the Internet for years and this is TRUE." Well, I have to disagree. How about this story for starters?



> Sean Mattson
> Express-News Mexico Correspondent
> 
> MONTERREY, Mexico - Three U.S. citizens were among five people kidnapped from a ranch catering to hunters in Coahuila state near the border, U.S. and Mexican officials said Tuesday.
> ...


http://www.1913intel.com/2009/02/19/read-this-before-your-next-mexican-vacation/

http://www.boycottmexico.com/


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

I would not have been so quick to toss out those 3

Librado Piña Jr and drugs are not strangers.

http://airwolf.lmtonline.com/news/archive/062101/pagea1.pdf

SF


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

Here is the partial text from a note sent out by one of the leaders of our hunting group following the events of Sunday a week ago, which took place approximately 1-1/2 hours south of Reynosa:


I wanted to report an incident that occurred Sunday, October 18, during the final 2009 hunt at the rancho. The hunt, consisting of 9 people, were terrorized and robbed in the field by a group of armed, believed to be local cartel, thugs. There were no severe injuries, but they were held in fear for over an hour. Cash, jewelry, the daiquiri whacker, and a full ice chest, as well as some shotguns were taken. After the incident, the hunters went back to the house, spent the night, and returned across the border immediately the next morning.

It is highly unfortunate that a country we have all enjoyed traveling to for many years has deteriorated to a state of lawlessness and corruption. I am personally distraught over the environment that our Mexican friends and acquaintances are forced to reside in. We can only pray that they survive this for however long it lasts.

The hope of all of us is that this situation will be resolved and that over the next few years we will be able to return and create more great memories. We will not consider going back until we are confident and assured that all danger is alleviated.


Additional Info:

I spoke with another outfitter in the area who had heard about the incident. He told me that the military is shooting a lot of the drug dealers and is cutting off many routes to the US for drugs. As a result, the lower level banditos are not receiving cash flow and are resorting to many tactics, such as extortion and robbery, to attain funds. He had heard that the incident that happened was a response and pay back to one of our groups throwing candy to the kids. They also told some of the threatened hunters that they were hunting too close to town. They seem to be trying to keep a protective hand over the town in an mafia like way.

Who knows about any of this, but clearly in a normal society you would call the police if someone was doing something you felt was illegal or inappropriate. The Mexican society is clearly in a state of anarchy and in the hands of the unruly.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Striker Fisher said:


> I would not have been so quick to toss out those 3
> 
> Librado Piña Jr and drugs are not strangers.
> 
> ...


Thats kind of the point. Know one really knows who "associated" and whos not. Is it worth your life being "associated" with the wrong one? How do you know the people that your leasing from arent "associated" or the guides or who ever your in contact with down their is not "associated"? Either way, I was just showing Mr. Tailhunter that his research must have not been to thorough as I found that story without much problem. I don't know any of the people in the story or for that matter any of their "associates" and I don't know any of there stories and don't care too.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

The Mullers did get into a mess out hunting on a drug dealers ranch but were let go once the were found not to be involved other than hunting with the drug dealers they were staying with. After a bit of thought I believe it would be a good ideal for everyone to stay out of Mexico and stop running up the land and lease prices.


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

TXDRAKE said:


> Thats kind of the point. Know one really knows who "associated" and whos not. Is it worth your life being "associated" with the wrong one? How do you know the people that your leasing from arent "associated" or the guides or who ever your in contact with down their is not "associated"? Either way, I was just showing Mr. Tailhunter that his research must have not been to thorough as I found that story without much problem. I don't know any of the people in the story or for that matter any of their "associates" and I don't know any of there stories and don't care too.


I hear ya... As a few here have said, it is personal pref. If one does not like it don't go. If this stuff does not bother you, then have a great time.

We have a free country (for the most part) I don't want people telling me what I can and can not do.

I enjoy it there. Never had a problem. Will continue to go there and enjoy myself. (I'm the type of person who went and lived in Iraq for six yrs too, not saying that to brag, just as fact) I have a little different view of what bad guys are and what thugs are. Bad guys scare me sometimes. Thugs don't.

SF


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

Can't Say said:


> The reason this feller is going down in mid to late January on a free hunt is more than likely to hunt a stand put up by one of you mexico lease holders. Once the season closes and all the GRINGOS go home, this is when the Ranch owners family and friends begin their season, also the rich mexicans from Mexico City pay to hunt the stands, furnished by americans until the horns fall off. Ever wonder why alot of those 150 to 160 class young bucks that were passed up simply disappear, maybe this will explain some of that. Ranch owners also sell deer to outfitters, who net deer out of helicopters and transfer them to high fenced traps on their own property for hunting the next year. A few years back I know of 90 bucks all scoring at least 150 netted within a 50 mile radius of the columbia bridge. It is not worth the risk unless you are one of the freinds getting to hunt free.


 The reason this fella is going on a free hunt in mid january is because my good friend (a ******) has a ranch that he uses for customers and clients of his conglomarate of companies. He pays for every stand and every bag of corn. There are still some decent people in the world and I dont think he has a helicopter so all those 150's will still be there when I leave.:texasflag


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

TX DRAKE- I said their is not a single story of a Hunter being HARMED or KILLED. That story made over 200 news agencies and I followed it by the hour. The Pina's owned the Ranch, lived on the Border and were in the importing/exporting business. The hunters at the ranch were promptly released and only the owner, his son and the cook were obtained. The older Mr. Pina was eventually released. So, yes, I have my facts straight. It's this type of ignorance that fuels the misconceptions and histeria about Mexico. Again, no hunter was HARMED.

Yes, it is safer one hour into Mexico on a Ranch than it is 30 minutes from the border in Texas because you don't have migrants coming thru your camp in the middle of the night while you are sleeping. To even argue the point is to be blind to the shear amount of traffic of illegals coming through and the general nature of their business.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

99.9% of the violence in Mexico is between the bad guys. Juarez is in horrible shape but that has nothing to do with where people hunt. It's a long ways away!!

Mexico is a beautiful Country and offers an extraordinary experience for a whitetail hunter. There is nothing like sitting on 12,000 acres, surrounded by 100,000's of acres, looking down a sendero that you can't see the end of and knowing it is only you and 2 buddy's on the entire ranch....And, you don't hear a single gun shot the whole time you are there! Meanwhile, you end the hunt with a camp fire, coyote's yelping and a hot steak and potato with not a single light off in the distance... Meanwhile, some geeks on a computer type about how dangerous Mexico is because 400 miles away there was a shooting between gangsters. Hmmm... I wonder if they could make it through the 4 ranches, 20,000 acres, 8 ranch gates, 6 right turns, 7 left turns to find me at this ranch? And, to get what from me?


----------



## luke1277 (Feb 7, 2009)

Dad and 2 other guys lost all there gear and 5 rifels to (mexican police) because my dad had finger nail clipers on him and did not tell them, they said the nail cleaner part could be used as a weapon, no court ,no jail , just lost all there gear and guns... if you go good luck .i would have to pass....


----------



## luke1277 (Feb 7, 2009)

THERES A REASON THERE ALL COMING HERE.......................................................


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

*And another one....*

For those of you who claim that hunting Mexico is safe.

When the hunters become the hunted.
How nine Houston men were assaulted and robbed in the ranchlands of Mexico.

Like generations of Texans, nine Houston hunters traveled each autumn into northeastern Mexico's wildlife-rich ranchlands for a few uninterrupted days of shooting game, far removed from the workday world.

But that ended abruptly last month after the men were rounded up, robbed and terrorized by well-armed marauders.

The nine were wrapping up an afternoon of white-wing dove hunting about 100 miles south of the Rio Grande when a dozen men, armed with assault rifles, roared into the grain field in pickup trucks. The businessmen, some as old as 76, were forced to kneel on a gravel road or lie spread-eagle in the dirt for more than an hour.

The gunmen drank from the Texans' booze supply, kicked several of their victims, and hit several with rifles and shovels, repeatedly threatening them and the Mexican men assisting the hunt. Before driving away, the brigands confiscated cash, shotguns, wedding rings, watches and cameras worth nearly $50,000, the hunters estimate.

U.S. sportsmen have long enjoyed northern Mexico's hunting and fishing, spawning an industry that sustains dozens of lodges and feeds the incomes of thousands of ranchers and villagers.

Tourism to Mexico has sharply declined amid the economic downturn as well as worries over the H1N1 flu epidemic and narcotics-related violence that has claimed some 14,000 lives in three years. Despite operating in what many consider to be gangster country, the hunting largely has been immune from trouble ? until now.

"They were like a bunch of cowboys, Wild West guys," said Stephen Spencer, 72, a former Harris County constable and reserve sheriff who was in the Oct. 18 hunting party. "When a guy has a machine gun pointed at you, you do what they tell you to do."

Mexican and U.S. officials, as well as hunting promoters and lodge owners, say the assault near Villa de Mendez ? a village about 110 miles south of the border at McAllen ? is an isolated incident. But the case raises the specter of alarm for the more than 17,000 hunters, many if not most from Texas, who flock each autumn to areas under the sway of the Zeta gunmen of the Gulf Cartel, the organized crime syndicate based in Tamaulipas state.

"I think they wanted us gringos gone and not coming down there," said Mark Rand, 50, owner of a commercial printing company in Houston, who has hunted in northeastern Mexico for 21 years and says he lost $14,000 worth of equipment in the robbery. "I'm not going back."

A U.S. consulate spokesman in Monterrey acknowledged receipt of the hunters' complaint about the robbery but said he couldn't discuss details of the case. Neither the U.S. consulate nor the Tamaulipas state government have received any similar reports, the officials said.

"People are negative on Mexico already, and people getting robbed is not going to help," said Dean Putegnat, who owns Rancho Caracol, a hunting lodge near Lake Vicente Guerrero in Tamaulipas.

A new problem
Putegnat, whose family has hunted in Tamaulipas for decades and owns several lodges in the state, said drug-smuggling gangs have never shown any interest in hunters.

Putegnat's lodge Web site argues that reports and fears of Mexico's violence are overblown. "This is the first time in my whole life something like this has happened."

On the other hand, with narcotics smuggling under pressure by the Mexican government's crackdown, cartel criminals and other gangs have diversified into kidnapping, extortion and other crimes in many communities.

The Houston men were hunting out of Rancho Acazar, a not-for-profit lodge that until recently hosted nearly 2,000 sportsmen a year. Founded in the late 1950s by partners from Texas, the lodge has closed indefinitely.

Business was off before the assault. Hunts were halved this year from the usual 18, and the number of hunters at each outing dropped by a third to fewer than 20.

Still, relations with the locals remained good. Hunters routinely passed out candy to children in Mendez and offered seasonal jobs to locals at the lodge and in the field.

"They usually don't mess with Americans," said Jeff Van Wart, 49, a Houston investment banker whose 76-year-old father, Don, has been organizing hunts as one of nine partners in Rancho Acazar since the early 1960s. "That's what we were counting on."

But this fall, Van Wart said, gunmen had demanded $1,000 to allow Acazar's guests to hunt the season. The hunters began noticing pickup trucks with men parked at the entrances to Mendez, as if watching who came and went. In early October, an Acazar hunting party was forced to a stop outside the village by an unidentified man with an assault rifle. The man angrily told them not to throw candy to the children in the street because it was dangerous.

The robbery took place a few weeks later.

The attack
That Sunday, the nine hunters had driven through Mexican army checkpoints on either end of Mendez about 4 p.m. on the way to the field. Split into two groups, they had been hunting about two hours and were getting ready to quit when the gunmen showed up near sunset. Some of the bandits wore what seemed like police uniforms, the hunters said, and carried military-style portable radios.

They gathered the entire hunting party, 20 all together, in a field: "I thought they were police officers at first," said Rand, who was forced face down into the bed of a pickup truck, atop three Mexican lodge employees with a gunman's foot on his neck.

What sounded like a shovel chinked into the earth nearby. He was certain, Rand said, that graves were being dug. Men were smacked with rifles or shovels.

"I already made up my mind that if they lined us up like a firing squad they were going to have to shoot me in the back, because I was running," he said.

The man apparently in charge of the gunmen ? who spoke English ? told Rand to "relax, calm down. The next time you hunt, don't hunt so close to town."

After it was over, they were "whooping and hollering like an old Western," Rand said. "It was like The Magnificent Seven."

The hunters don't plan to return to Mexico any time soon, if ever.

"Until these guys disappear permanently, it isn't safe," said Don Van Wart, 76, who acts as Rancho Acazar's president. "There isn't anything to stop this from happening again."

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/outdoors/6733362.html


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

Maroon85 said:


> Here is the partial text from a note sent out by one of the leaders of our hunting group following the events of Sunday a week ago, which took place approximately 1-1/2 hours south of Reynosa:
> 
> I wanted to report an incident that occurred Sunday, October 18, during the final 2009 hunt at the rancho. The hunt, consisting of 9 people, were terrorized and robbed in the field by a group of armed, believed to be local cartel, thugs. There were no severe injuries, but they were held in fear for over an hour. Cash, jewelry, *the daiquiri whacker*, and a full ice chest, as well as some shotguns were taken. After the incident, the hunters went back to the house, spent the night, and returned across the border immediately the next morning.


Ohhh Nooes, not the Daiquiri Whacker!!! Mount up the troops that's a fighting offense if there ever was one.

I am sorry, but I found that hysterical. I just wanted to add a little humor to this mess and by no means am I diminishing the seriousness of this bad event.


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

RGV AG said:


> Ohhh Nooes, not the Daiquiri Whacker!!! Mount up the troops that's a fighting offense if there ever was one.
> 
> I am sorry, but I found that hysterical. I just wanted to add a little humor to this mess and by no means am I diminishing the seriousness of this bad event.


When "Daiquiri Whacker" is in print, and one does not go HUMMMMM

Someone has more problems than going to Mexico.

I am so going to call the Chron now and tell them I was robbed and lost my rubbers and 150 bucks at the bar.

Again, the difference between being robbed that can happen anywhere vice bad guys doing real bad things to you and your family.

SF


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

It was not a check point or paper work the men that were assaulted had. I guess that matter is missed.

******'s have money, watches, nice guns and most of all, zero rights south of the border. At least to the high powered guns slingers down there. And no, you do not wish to be in a gun fight south of the border.

We would then refer to you as a statistic. Trouble is escalating in what was once a great hunting area.


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

Texas Jeweler said:


> It was not a check point or paper work the men that were assaulted had. I guess that matter is missed.
> 
> ******'s have money, watches, nice guns and most of all, zero rights south of the border. At least to the high powered guns slingers down there. And no, you do not wish to be in a gun fight south of the border.
> 
> We would then refer to you as a statistic. Trouble is escalating in what was once a great hunting area.


It was not missed at all (On me) They were a target of oppertunity. They got robbed.

The hunters let the bad guys get close to them... I have always find it funny that most people get drunk or start drinking as soon as the hunt is over and there are gun in the vehicles...

How many do that in the states???

:headknock

SF


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

TailHunter3 said:


> TX DRAKE- I said their is not a single story of a Hunter being HARMED or KILLED. That story made over 200 news agencies and I followed it by the hour. The Pina's owned the Ranch, lived on the Border and were in the importing/exporting business. The hunters at the ranch were promptly released and only the owner, his son and the cook were obtained. The older Mr. Pina was eventually released. So, yes, I have my facts straight. It's this type of ignorance that fuels the misconceptions and histeria about Mexico. Again, no hunter was HARMED.
> 
> Yes, it is safer one hour into Mexico on a Ranch than it is 30 minutes from the border in Texas because you don't have migrants coming thru your camp in the middle of the night while you are sleeping. To even argue the point is to be blind to the shear amount of traffic of illegals coming through and the general nature of their business.


I would rather take my chances over here at the deer lease with my pistol and deer rifle than in mexico. At least I have rights over here. We have not had any problems with the illegals yet and only seen one who asked for directions and water in the middle of the day. I am more scared of the corrupt government in Mexico than the drug cartels even though they are probably conected in some way.Yall have fun and stay safe no matter what side you choose.

TRW


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I was born and raised in Brownsville,hunting Mexico was something we all did on a regular basis...THEN....NOW....you won't catch me doing it again ,,,ever,,,not even the top lodges are exempt from the lawlessness that has covered the countryside. I have a deer lease near Laredo and our ranch owner has told us to stay away from the river...keep ourselves on this side for our safety...He lives in Laredo and won't go across...good enough for me...


----------

